# Quietex? Thoughts/experiences?



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Yesterday, Mr. Fabio's massage-therapist-person suggested that I try him on Quietex. 

She wasn't realllly clear as to a specific reason for the drug, but what I picked up was that she's thinking it might help him with his anxiety. 
I've heard of it, but never considered as an option with horses I've worked with in the past. So I figured I'd ask you guys since you guys are sometimes the best research buddies a girl can have. 

Fabio really does have a ton of anxiety - he'll be going along fine-relaxed for a bit, then something happens and he just shuts down. 
He'll get over whatever it was if he gets space to think, but then it's just a matter of waiting for the next thing. And he always seems to be waiting for the "the other shoe to drop." 
[it's not necessarily spooking-type things - it's someone holding a rope, someone moving too fast, being poked in a certain area, feeling cornered, commotion, etc]

Anyway, I'm more inclined to take it slow with him, expose him gradually to things, just have a solid routine for a few months, and he'll eventually figure out that he's safe and that no one is going to hurt him again.
Plus, of course, training him in a way that encourages confidence and so forth.
He's simply had minimal -negative- handling up until a year ago, then handling by inexperienced people until now. He just doesn't know a whole lot more than confusion, fear, and pain. 

He's not at all dangerous [at least on the ground. I haven't ridden him a bunch yet because that's another area he has a lot of anxiety and I think it's probably wise to get him more confident on the ground before doing too much undersaddle] - he'll just go really quiet and still, then bolt if the pressure gets too great.

Is something like Quietex inclined to help _him_ conquer his fears, or is it more just to help me?
Personally, I don't see a reason to drug him up to get him over his anxieties. I figure I'm gonna have him for, hopefully, the next 20+ years - what's the rush?
But I also don't want to not try it if it could help him...could it help him be less PTSD-y or is it mostly a gimmick?


----------



## horsechica85 (Jun 18, 2014)

I have used quietex before with results…. the only problem is I had to use a lot of it. I had better luck with the supplement smart calm, or any supplement with magnesium in it. This is what causes a horse to be more focused and calmer. Hope this helps!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

If I remember right Quietex has Tryptopan(sp) in it. 
I would try something else first like a Mag/B vitamin supplement. I believe MNTigerstripes(?) has tried SmartCalm from SmartPak with success.


----------



## Savannah Gold (Mar 2, 2014)

I just researched calming supplements for a horse with high anxiety in our barn. After speaking with many experienced horse owners and two vets, I decided to go with SmartPak's SmartCalm Ultra. (SmartPak is having a 50% off sale today and tomorrow on all new SmartPak supplements.) I spoke with a very knowledgeable customer service rep who advised me to give it 2 months to take effect. I found their website helpful because I could select several supplements and compare ingredients. 

My vet told me to look for magnesium and vitamin B1 as main ingredients. There can be several other ingredients in calming supplements. It can be confusing. Everyone I spoke with who had experience with these supplements said that for the most part they had seen results, whether it was in lower anxiety, aggression or spookiness. 

Good luck with your horse. It sounds like he hit the Jackpot by getting you as owner. .


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks you guys! That helps a lot. 

He's already on Remission for [suspected] metabolic issues and that's pretty much all magnesium with a side of B-1, among other things. :lol: So maybe we're good to go for now. I'm glad you all mentioned those ingredients, I had wondered about it.

It looks like Quietex is basically valerian root and ignatia, at least according to what I've seen [Horse Calming Supplements: Quietex Paste & Powder by Farnam calms nervous or excited horses - probably should have included a link in my first post...haha]. It claims that it doesn't contain tryptophan at all.


He _did_ get calmer when I added Remission to his diet, just not calm-calm. 

After thinking more about it, I think, perhaps, the massage-lady is mildly intimidated by him. Not to be down on her at allll, of course! But Fabio is a chunkyyyy 15.3h ball of nervous energy that likes to "discuss" his massages [he has a lot of tension so, during his massage, he'll stand there flinging his head around, grinding his teeth, pinning his ears, biting the air, etc, as the tension gets released]...and she's barely 5ft tall. 
I'm, of course, handling him for her so she doesn't need to worry about him...but I wouldn't blame her, in the least, if she found him to be a little nerve-wracking.
He'd never hurt anyone, I don't think, but I think it would be hard for anyone with a reasonably attune sense of self preservation, who doesn't see him every day, to know that immediately.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Maybe I am thinking of Calm and Cool. If I remember right Tryptophan can test positive in a drug test, but if your not showing I don't think you have to worry about it.


----------



## Midnite711 (May 30, 2014)

I had to give my horse Quietex when he was stalled for the first time. He reacted quite well to it, it soothed him enough to where he wasn't lethargic but definitely more calm. I used the directions on the back for him, and it was enough for him to show it was working. I don't know how I feel about long term use. If your horse has these "Shut downs" few and far in between I think it would be fine to use it. However, if it happens almost every week I would be wary and consult your vet first.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Look into Bach Flowers, too. They did wonders for several of my horses with different issues.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I would try quiescence if I were to try a daily supplement (It's pretty much magnesium). And maybe some vitamin B?


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank you so much, guys!! 

I decided to order some SmartCalm, since it is 50% off today [thanks for the tip, SG!], and give that a try. 
If it doesn't work, I'm only out $11. 

Mr. Fabs did much better for his massage yesterday and he's looking even better, more calm, today. So perhaps his nuttiness is due, in part, to a bunch of bottled up tension. 
After all, my guess is that he's never really learned how to be calm. The place I got him from "rescued" him from the people who were rough on him/locked him in a stall 24/7, then these "rescuers" went out of their way to "scare" him each time he was handled to "help him get over his fear" - except when I worked there..but then I was let go for "making the horses crazy".... Logical, of course. :lol: And then he went out on lease to a few teenage girls who thought they would teach him to barrel race since "he's always running anyway"....
I don't want to live in his past with him, but it would be perfectly reasonable for him to have determined that calm isn't what humans are looking for and that humans are crafty lil' jerks. 

In any case, I figure that, if SmartCalm works for him, I'll give it to him for as long as he needs it and then, hopefully, wean him off as he realizes that he hasn't died. :lol:
We'll get there!! It might be slowly, but hey, it took Lacey 2 years but she got there. Fabio will get there too, I think. He has a good mind and he's still willing to hope that things aren't as bad as he thinks.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

You saw my thread, so you know my vote.  Good luck. 

I took Soda out yesterday in super windy conditions (20 mph) and he didn't blink an eye. Sure, we were ponying Lily, but in the past he still would've been jumpy at the very least with that much wind. Esp with the grass being 3-4' tall right now. Monsters hide in that stuff... :lol:


----------

